# New prepper here, but where do I prep?



## fastbreak10 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello,

Seeing what just happened with the 2020 election now I'm very concerned about what's to come and I feel like I need to start prepping immediately. I need to get out of Nevada and want to be heading to a red county in a red state. I'm thinking rural eastern Texas. I guess I'm just going to abandon the current home I own and buy one wherever I decide I'm going to prep, but what I am not sure about is how do I decide where to move to? Can anyone give me some tips on actual towns or communities I should be looking to move to? I just don't even know where to start to find the type of place I can hunker down with like minded people who work together as a community. Can anyone give me some suggestions as to actual cities/communities to look in?

Thank you.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Nevada? Stay there, no sense incurring the cost of a long distance move unless it is absolutely necessary. Forget Blue or Red, get yourself a piece of land deep in the back country and set yourself up. Water will obviously be your main focus.

Godspeed.


----------



## fastbreak10 (Jan 21, 2021)

Expenses are my smallest concern. I'm not rich, but I have the resources to put something very legitimate together as far as prepping and I want to get where I will be the safest. I'm certain it will be safer in Texas than it is here in Nevada.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Save Nevada! Stay there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gregg County, Texas?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Canada is pretty nice.

I don't care where you go, but stay away from that tar-paper shack in Kauboy's backyard. That one is mine.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

find a plot of land to buy in Nevada, hidden and safe... bury a cache or 2 there... then get an RV... and park it wherever you feel safe... and always have your Plan-B to go back to...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

fastbreak10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Seeing what just happened with the 2020 election now I'm very concerned about what's to come and I feel like I need to start prepping immediately. I need to get out of Nevada and want to be heading to a red county in a red state. I'm thinking rural eastern Texas. I guess I'm just going to abandon the current home I own and buy one wherever I decide I'm going to prep, but what I am not sure about is how do I decide where to move to? Can anyone give me some tips on actual towns or communities I should be looking to move to? I just don't even know where to start to find the type of place I can hunker down with like minded people who work together as a community. Can anyone give me some suggestions as to actual cities/communities to look in?
> 
> Thank you.


First; A few questions.

1.) Are you serious that the 2020 Election was the first indicator that things were FUBAR and you needed to be prepared?

2.) How old are you? 2.a) Have you been incarcerated for 50 years?

(Because if you're 12 or under, or if you've been in a Siberian Gulag you will get a break.)

Thanks for your participation! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No matter where you go there you are.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> No matter where you go there you are.


Its a small world................................................but I wouldn't want to paint it.lain:


----------



## fastbreak10 (Jan 21, 2021)

"First; A few questions.

1.) Are you serious that the 2020 Election was the first indicator that things were FUBAR and you needed to be prepared?

2.) How old are you? 2.a) Have you been incarcerated for 50 years?

(Because if you're 12 or under, or if you've been in a Siberian Gulag you will get a break.)

Thanks for your participation! "


1. Of course not. I was watching Alex Jones 20 years ago, I just didn't think it was imminent until I realized Trump sold us out.

2. 37

And ... sorry ... you are a more prepared person than me. My bad. Didn't know this was like a contest around here. Hope it makes you feel good and big.

Just here looking for some advice...

Thanks a lot. You've been very helpful ...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

fastbreak10 said:


> "First; A few questions.
> 
> 1.) Are you serious that the 2020 Election was the first indicator that things were FUBAR and you needed to be prepared?
> 
> ...


I can tell you are a good dude. Let me help you out. You'll want to lean your head back a little to get top vocalization:
O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all of us command.
With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!
From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.
God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee.

You are welcome!!! :vs_wave:


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

fastbreak10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Seeing what just happened with the 2020 election now I'm very concerned about what's to come and I feel like I need to start prepping immediately. I need to get out of Nevada and want to be heading to a red county in a red state. I'm thinking rural eastern Texas. I guess I'm just going to abandon the current home I own and buy one wherever I decide I'm going to prep, but what I am not sure about is how do I decide where to move to? Can anyone give me some tips on actual towns or communities I should be looking to move to? I just don't even know where to start to find the type of place I can hunker down with like minded people who work together as a community. Can anyone give me some suggestions as to actual cities/communities to look in?
> 
> Thank you.


Start prepping where you are now, you can take your preps with you when you know where you want to go. Even the bluest states have deep red communities and vise versa. I live in a state that's 92% red by area but only 53% blue by population. If your not in the mental cesspool of Albuquerque/Santa Fe you'd probably like New Mexico.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Anywhere in East Texas is nice. I like that area. 

One thing to consider. Texas is mostly on it's own electrical grid. I say mostly because the panhandle and far east texas, along the LA border are connected to the grid outside of Texas. 

I'm good as long as you have no desire to turn Texas blue. We have way too many of those now.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

fastbreak10 welcome to the forum from Ohio good luck with your search


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

I am in a rural red community in a blue state, but see it slowly going blue and have been thinking about relocating, too. Many from blue cities are relocating to red areas because they don't like what has been created there, yet they are attempting to change the places to which they are moving into the same thing they just left. It's crazy 

I am thinking a state that borders either Mexico or Canada. Am considering going back to Texas but it's becoming bluer every year with the Californians moving in. Now, am looking at Montana.

Property taxes in TX are very high and from what I am seeing, it looks like Montana's are, too. And gardening in arid areas would be a real challenge.

I am interested in any other suggestions to the OP's question.

What about the Deep South (AL?). I have a family member there whose garden grows like crazy with a long growing season and plenty of rain, wood, etc. Also, snakes, hurricanes, tornadoes and floods...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

At the rate everybody is leaving CA for TX maybe a great time to move back in??

WI is full of MN and IL sheep fleeing their liberal utopias that got burned down this summer. So you can rule out this area.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

fastbreak10 said:


> I guess I'm just going to abandon the current home I own and buy one wherever I decide I'm going to prep,


do you have more oney then you know what to do with??? the only way your current home will not sell is if it is in the middle of nowhere.. if it is in the middle of nowhere.. STAY THERE - Bobs your uncle


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish you luck, and welcome to the group from southern AZ


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

fastbreak10 said:


> "First; A few questions.
> 
> 1.) Are you serious that the 2020 Election was the first indicator that things were FUBAR and you needed to be prepared?
> 
> ...


Glad I could help! I put a lot of time and effort in helping others and it always makes me feel good when my efforts pay off! :vs_closedeyes:

Keep us up to speed on your move to deep east Texas! Watch out for them good ole boys from the Jasper area!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you have plenty of money, buy into one of those missile silo prepper bunkers.

They are a turnkey operation, everything is provided for you.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I can tell you are a good dude. Let me help you out. You'll want to lean your head back a little to get top vocalization:
> O Canada!
> Our home and native land!
> True patriot love in all of us command.
> ...


Canada's full up. But if you want for every good one you send we'll reciprocate with 10 lefties.

Godspeed.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would stay near the Great Lakes area. Lots of fresh water that is easy to purify. The lakes run deep, and a fast boat can get you out of danger long before your enemies find out. You're a brief drive to Illinois, and if you gamble you can get back across the Wisconsin border--just tell the cops you're smuggling Oleo, as everyone does it. If it's beer you want, just find a nice house in Milwaukee. And speaking of "Mahwahkee" as it's really pronounced, all of your neighbors will teach you German and Polish. I probably was taught more, but my dad moved us before I bought my first Harley...


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Wyoming....... and North Dakota..... are 2 prime places to stay away from... you will never regret NOT moving there... tell your friends.... Winter is brutal, and the other 3 months suck too..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

fastbreak10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Seeing what just happened with the 2020 election now I'm very concerned about what's to come and I feel like I need to start prepping immediately. I need to get out of Nevada and want to be heading to a red county in a red state. I'm thinking rural eastern Texas. I guess I'm just going to abandon the current home I own and buy one wherever I decide I'm going to prep, but what I am not sure about is how do I decide where to move to? Can anyone give me some tips on actual towns or communities I should be looking to move to? I just don't even know where to start to find the type of place I can hunker down with like minded people who work together as a community. Can anyone give me some suggestions as to actual cities/communities to look in?
> 
> Thank you.


Glad to hear your headed thisaway. East Texas is cool but sorta nutty place to live. lol Look at Graham. I was raised there and still got kin there. Houses are cheap. They enforce the law and such things as that. Everybody hunts and fishes..plenty of Water surrounded by 3 lakes. etc etc. Too many hills for a tornado to hit it my uncle said. Everybody knows each other. Sorta like Mayberry. Close enough to DFW to get the best medical care there is. You will really like it. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham,_Texas
Tell this little cutie the Wheeler boys sent you. She will cut you a good deal. 
https://www.c21bowman.com/agents/profile.rsp?id=0347712


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Canada's full up. But if you want for every good one you send we'll reciprocate with 10 lefties.
> 
> Godspeed.


Thanks for the offer, but from what I read, we got plenty of assholes coming to the southern border soon. We American gun owners only have so many bullets, and Slippy has not put on the extra shift in his pike factory.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Glad I could help! I put a lot of time and effort in helping others and it always makes me feel good when my efforts pay off! :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> Keep us up to speed on your move to deep east Texas! Watch out for them good ole boys from the Jasper area!


I tried to steer him away from that area. Some of the family trees are closer to posts. We are pointing him to Graham, TX. Hes going to like it no doubt.


----------



## fastbreak10 (Jan 21, 2021)

bigwheel said:


> I tried to steer him away from that area. Some of the family trees are closer to posts. We are pointing him to Graham, TX. Hes going to like it no doubt.


Thanks for this tip, I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Weather. Can you grow crops? Adequate rain. Furtive land. Do you need forest for fire wood? Steam or pond with potable water. Are you concealed? Defensible? Solar friendly skies. Taxes. You already addressed politics. How close are neighbors? What can you find out prior to buying?


----------



## richardbruce (May 2, 2020)

+1 for staying in Nevada. I'm thinking Alaska for the low population density. Plus it's a red state.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

richardbruce said:


> +1 for staying in Nevada. I'm thinking Alaska for the low population density. Plus it's a red state.


The Russians would take it first. They have been playing with that idea for a while now. They keep testing their limits as to how close they can approach before they make contact.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

richardbruce said:


> +1 for staying in Nevada. I'm thinking Alaska for the low population density. Plus it's a red state.


It looks like pure criminal inbred meth heads on the Alaska Trooper show. Now we do love Sarah Palin a lot.


----------

